

22 Brilliant Thinkers Everyone Should Follow on Twitter - rottyguy
http://www.businessinsider.com/smart-twitter-follows-2014-9

======
rottyguy
As an aside, please post other suggestions of who to follow (and, if you
disagree with those listed, please remark as to why). Thanks!

